# Rubiks TV?



## Jin (Dec 3, 2010)

lol what?

[youtube]4oeOcLPZqnE&feature=related[/youtube]


[youtube]2CIugkmenXk&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Erzz (Dec 3, 2010)

well said


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 3, 2010)

Douchebag said:


> My tick is clocking



It's funny when you mess up like that accidently but the script writer should be shot.

edit - I watched all three (yes I'm bored) and the 'dude' says it at the end of the 3rd video aswell.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 3, 2010)

2:01 - 2:10 LOL


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 3, 2010)

-.-

wut


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 3, 2010)

This is a little disturbing.


----------



## Hiero (Dec 3, 2010)

I think old age will slow Feliks down.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 3, 2010)

Hiero said:


> I think old age will slow Feliks down.



I think SD&RR is more likely.


----------



## Owen (Dec 3, 2010)

Rubiverse...

Thats got to be a first.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 3, 2010)

It's kinda weird to hear an adult say "vids".


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 3, 2010)

ohmygod I want to stab her in the face.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 3, 2010)

I've seen this before, but I honestly couldn't put my words together to talk about it on the forums, from shock, and confusion.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Dec 3, 2010)

I should do something like this... but better of course. Meh...


----------



## Dene (Dec 3, 2010)

I'll tell her what I think about the Rubik's Slide. Throw it away, just like she did. Same goes for the 360.


----------



## irontwig (Dec 3, 2010)

They should've hired Guimond instead to do these.


----------



## avgdi (Dec 3, 2010)

The concept is kinda cool. But it's sooo childish.


----------



## Ewks (Dec 3, 2010)

The idea's nice, but the fact that it's Rubik's makes it a bit ****. They're just behind in all this stuff (everyone knows about feliks' solves and the skydive thing). Also the background was so poorly edited. And the speakers who obviously have no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 4, 2010)

What is this...I don't.....
Incredibly cheesy ond over energetic, but it is fun to watch. 
Who's down to start an actual fight cube?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 4, 2010)

The 1st rule of fight cube is *you do not talk about fight cube*!
The 2nd rule of fight club is repeating yourself is pointless if they weren't listening the 1st time.


----------



## rubiksczar (Dec 4, 2010)

Now don't sphere off! wause wis is wa wonderful world wof rubiverse where wall your weams can wum rue!


----------



## Jin (Dec 4, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> 2:01 - 2:10 LOL


 
That looked...Wrong.


----------



## BigSams (Dec 4, 2010)

irontwig said:


> They should've hired Guimond instead to do these.


 
LOL you know a video sucks when people think Guimond can make a better one.


----------

